# guides on cwmu?



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

Just wondering how most guide service works when they say that they provide a ranch hand for free, I have two kids who have 7 points each and both have been on missions and will be home for the 2015 buck deer hunt if any one has some tips on good places I would love a PM I have a few places that they should draw guide service makes me ?

Thanks.


----------



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

Your wondering how most guide services work? Could you be a bit more specific as to what units? I'm real curious what units told you they..... 'provide a ranch hand for free? Just asking, that might help us help you.:?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

That's just code for you're not gonna get out of someones sight that the owner trusts. It's basically a guided hunt.


----------



## Bucket List (Nov 27, 2014)

Ive been wondering the same thing, anyone have any experience with CWMU draws or hunting on any of them?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I think it's more likely code for "we got a guy that will be telling you where on the property you are allowed to go and watching you to make sure thats were you stay". I suspect these guys will point you in the right direction providing you stay within the prescribed boundaries.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

Weber Florence creek, JB ranch, sage valley, washakie. these all say guided so any one that has had some experience with a guild let me know thanks.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know about those specific CWMUs, but as one of the people who re-wrote the current rule, I can give you a little insight on the issue. The guide can not tell you where to go on the CWMU, unless an area is specified as closed in their management plan which is filed with the UDWR. If you show up on the hunt and want to hunt a certain area then you are supposed to be able to hunt there. Of course there might be other hunters on the ranch at the same time so that may be of consideration, but the Rule specifies that the public hunters will be allowed to hunt the entire CWMU, not small portions of the CWMU specified by a guide. 

Sometimes the guides are babysitters, making sure you don't wound an animal or abuse the ranch. They are not there to help you find or harvest. But there are some really great, guided public CWMU hunts where they really try to help the hunter harvest. I've never been on a public-guided CWMU hunt, so I'll just say good luck finding one that will treat you well.

Here is the rule--
(3)(a) A landowner association member or landowner association operator must provide general public CWMU permitteesa minimum of:

(i) five days to hunt with buck, bull or turkey permits; and

(ii) two days to hunt with antlerless permits.

(b) General public CWMU permitees shall be allowed to hunt the entire CWMU except areas that are excluded from hunting to all permittees.

(i) a landowner association may identify in the management plan areas within the CWMU boundary that are open to specific species only. These areas must be open to all permit holders for that species.


----------



## Bucket List (Nov 27, 2014)

Is this still the same if you where to buy a voucher from the operator? I have an out of state uncle that would like to get a bull elk and with his failing health, he will not live long enough to draw a permit through the drawing. I know many of you on this forum are not big fans of the CWMU program, but in his case, this may be the only way for him to get a tag.

Any experiences that any of you may have had with any of the CWMU's may help us decide what to do.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I did a CWMU buck deer hunt in 2012. It was really a lot of fun other than not seeing nearly enough bucks. 

It was awesome having 25000 acres almost to myself. Just 2-3 other public hunters which we rarely saw. This was not guided but for me, I'd rather not have someone with me. This makes the hunting a little more difficult as the guide knows the places to hunt. We didn't harvest but if I drew the same unit again I'm certain we would. I only shot at one buck but missed. 

Here's what I think needs to be looked at. This unit I hunted is WAY over hunted and I don't believe the operator does a very good job managing the herd. He was a nice guy but like most, is in it for the money. I look at the outfitters Facebook regularly during hunting season and am shocked what people pay $6000 for. In many cases, the buck harvested by the outfitter is an average at best public unit buck. The main reason I burned points is it was my sons first hunt with me and wanted to get him off on a great start. He had a blast. Saw hundreds of deer. But unfortunately, out of those 300+ deer we saw, I maybe saw 5 - 6 bucks. All but 1 were small. The one I shot at would have looked nice next to my other on the wall. 

I have a friend that manages two units close by and they have some great success. If you'd be interested in knowing those units, PM me. Or if your interested in the unit I hunted.


----------



## Bucket List (Nov 27, 2014)

I would like to hear more about the unit you hunted and the others. I would be looking into the elk hunting rather than deer, if there is any difference. I am new to posting on the this forum, so not sure how to PM.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Typically you can click on the username of the person you'd like to send a message to and go that route. 

I sent you a PM about what you wanted to know.


----------



## Bucket List (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks I replied to your PM


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Packout said:


> I don't know about those specific CWMUs, but as one of the people who re-wrote the current rule, I can give you a little insight on the issue. The guide can not tell you where to go on the CWMU, unless an area is specified as closed in their management plan which is filed with the UDWR. If you show up on the hunt and want to hunt a certain area then you are supposed to be able to hunt there. Of course there might be other hunters on the ranch at the same time so that may be of consideration, but the Rule specifies that the public hunters will be allowed to hunt the entire CWMU, not small portions of the CWMU specified by a guide.
> 
> Sometimes the guides are babysitters, making sure you don't wound an animal or abuse the ranch. They are not there to help you find or harvest. But there are some really great, guided public CWMU hunts where they really try to help the hunter harvest. I've never been on a public-guided CWMU hunt, so I'll just say good luck finding one that will treat you well.
> 
> ...


I would have a question, can the CWMU land owner use horses, rangers, 4 wheelers for his paying hunters, and then not let a person drawing a CWMU tag to use horses, rangers, 4 wheelers and tell them it is a walk only area.??


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

*CWMU guide*

I have nothing but great things to say about the CWMU program. Our guided hunt was A+. Our guide was very knowledgeable about the area, and I truly believe he wanted us to kill the biggest deer we could. Albeit there were no large bucks to be seen. 
From day one, when I called the operator before I put in for the hunt, it was known big animals were far and few between. They said since the DWR has installed high fences the big bucks are gone. We were told there would be ample opportunities and good looking smaller bucks, 20" class, and there were. 
I hope to draw it again. Would I use 10 points to do it, no. I would be willing to burn off a few though.


----------

